# How to put teflon sheet on upper platen



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I've been using a teflon sheet on to of each press ever since I accidentally pressed some opaque without the cover sheet last year. If I wanted to afix a larger teflon sheet to the top platen what kind of tape would work best. I have some heat resistant transfer tape but it's very narrow. I read on another post that someone was planning to sew gathers for a top sheet, I don't sew. Any suggestions.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I know that teflon sheets resist heat, but I'm not sure I'd leave one on the upper platten permanently. It might take it, it might burn eventually, especially if your press is on for long periods of time.

If it were me, I wouldn't do it. But who knows...maybe it would work.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Use magnet strips, teflon at least the stuff I have is rated at 650 degrees,, I have not tried this so it would be at your own risk


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I second Chani's opinion, and Roger's at your own risk comment, and I also feel it will considerably shorten the life of your teflon, if nothing else. But, if you do use heat tape or magnetic strips to do this, maybe don't leave it unattended until you are sure how it will act, and keep a fire extinguisher close by.

Best of luck... please update if you do this and it is okay... haven't seen this one before.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Yea I definately don't want to damage my press. A few months ago I ran across a web site that showed an upper platen cover with black rubbery looking material on the corners. I sent a message through their contact sheet to ask about a 16 x 20 cover. Never got a reply, don't remember the site. Thursday I was at the Imprintables trade show in Fort Worth Texas and a vendor had a heat press 15 x 15 I think with a black colored cover on the upper platen. They were doing dye sub. Started me thinking about each time I place the teflon sheet how much quicker it might be to not have to place it each time. On ebay saw an add for a cheap press and in the pics they had teflon taped to the top. I was just wondering what you guys thought about the idea.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I spoke to a rep from Hix and they tild me not to put a cover or anything on the platen. He said it would affect the the durability of your press.I think most platens are aluminum and a magnet would stick anyway. .... JB


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I second Chani's opinion, and Roger's at your own risk comment, and I also feel it will considerably shorten the life of your teflon, if nothing else. But, if you do use heat tape or magnetic strips to do this, maybe don't leave it unattended until you are sure how it will act, and keep a fire extinguisher close by.
> 
> Best of luck... please update if you do this and it is okay... haven't seen this one before.


I also agree with Kelly and Chani, it doesn't seem like a very safe idea to me. It very much seems like one of those at your own risk moments. Exposing the teflon to the continued heat from the upper platen could IMO at the least shorten it's life, at the most ruin it or cause a fire. Please do be very careful if you choose to attempt this.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Are you talking something you would take off when you cut the press off? That might be a little better, but I would just take it off with every pressing. That's what I do now. If the transfer sheet is big enough, I won't even use it. The ink will not come in contact with the press with a lot of the transfers I buy. But I don't know if I would want it to stay on my press all the time.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I think we all have done it, forgot to put a teflon or silicone sheet down before pressing, I know I have. The best thing is concentrate on what your doing and always remember to lay the sheet down on the garment.

As for covering the heat platen, in my opinion it would not be a good idea.

Mike


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

As always logic prevails. I knew I could count on you guys not to let me jack stuff up. You've saved me again. Seriously, thanks for all the input. Ordered a larger piece of teflon so placing won't need to be as precise, just slap it down each time. Yea, I too remember the long hours slaving under a hot platen trying to get the goo off from not remembering the teflon. You guys are the best.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Whew, breathing a sigh of relief ova here for you.

My teflon is a good few inches larger than the platen in either direction. 11x15 press, I believe my teflon is 14x18. It's wayyyy easy, and I use it everytime, helps me cut down on forgetting - darks or lights, the teflons on. Good luck, Chet ... got the plotter/stand, got the right teflon... soon you'll be posting asking where to invest your millions! LoL.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree always use a teflon sheet. If not keep a tube of the EZ off cleaner members are ravieng about. I bought a silicone shhet from Ace Transfer Company called a flex pad and it works real good to help push the transfer into the shirt fiber. ...... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I bought a silicone shhet from Ace Transfer Company called a flex pad and it works real good to help push the transfer into the shirt fiber. ...... JB


A transfer like an Ace transfer? (I use inkjet heat transfers, but I think you use Ace, right, JB?) That is good to know that it helps embed the transfer into the fabric, I don't think the teflon does that, I would think it is too thin.

JB, someone asked me, but I don't use the silicone sheets - do you think you have to adjust for temp using the silicon? Are they thicker and absorb a little heat, or do they allow the heat to pass through without affecting the press temps? 

Thanks so much, Kelly


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> A transfer like an Ace transfer? (I use inkjet heat transfers, but I think you use Ace, right, JB?) That is good to know that it helps embed the transfer into the fabric, I don't think the teflon does that, I would think it is too thin.
> 
> JB, someone asked me, but I don't use the silicone sheets - do you think you have to adjust for temp using the silicon? Are they thicker and absorb a little heat, or do they allow the heat to pass through without affecting the press temps?
> 
> Thanks so much, Kelly


 I think they are a little thicker(not much though). I preheathe sheet and the platen and never have a issue.The flex pad sheet is designed for plastisol transfer. I think it would work with inkjet transfers too. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I will check them out, thanks. I don't have any issues with the transfers not binding with the shirts now... but the idea of the flex pad being a tad thicker, I do wonder if it could help get the inkjet embedded maybe even a tad bit more. Could end up even-stevens, but the question crossed my mind, thanks again for the response.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Ah thanks Kelly, always new you were "good people". Just wait "till I get the plotter. I'm sure I'll worry you some more. JB do you use the silicone pad under the shirt or on the transfer? Went to Ace but the description was short.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Well everyone guess what I learned. I emailed the Geo Knight press company and asked about the upper platen cover. This is what I got back: 

You would need the 16x20. It is normally only intended for the Bottom Table.
However - if your top heat platen cover has CURVED EDGES and Curved Corners,
it can be put on, albeit very tightly with a possible small tear or two at
the corners.

If you have the boxy cover, you must get a yard of flat teflon, and simply
wrap it around and duct-tape it or use a sheet metal strip and sheet metal
screws to hold it tightly against the left & right sides of the heat platen.


Thanks,


Aaron
Geo knight & C inc


Sweeeeeet!


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Here's what it all looks like. I put the bottom platen cover on top and taped a larger sheet of teflon on bottom. No tape in contact with heating surfaces, only teflon. The benefit is skipping a step by not having to line up the teflon sheet over the shirt each time, faster process, no chance of forgetting the teflon sheet each time. The pictures show the completed system.


----------



## susanc222 (Feb 8, 2018)

They even sell teflon wraps with attached magnets. And it seems it is common practice to do this among all the vinyl forums...?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I had one sown like a draw string bag. I used it for about 1 year every day 10 hours a day. It lasted long the only problem was it blocked some heat transfer. I get better results when I play the teflon on the garment.

I bought the teflon by the foot and took it to a tailor and told him my idea. 

Good idea, not what I needed.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

There are some jobs where it's NOT advisable to use a teflon sheet due to the texture of the sheet transferring to the item. This is why I don't have a sheet permanently fixed to my press.


----------

